# Hooty wrench, what do call it?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The flathead SS kitchen sink clip screwdriver? My Master calls it a hooty wrench. Long over due, but I need to buy one from the supply house tomorrow.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Trying to screw them down with a flat head is the quickest way to ruin my good day. Is there such a tool that works for that? I can't stand trying to get my hands up in the small space between the front and sides of the cabinet. 

I found a source. I did a quick google search for a Hooty Wrench. Auto corrected it to a Hootie wrench which then linked me to an old forum post here on the zone. Here is the product on amazon. 
https://www.amazon.com/LK350-Plastic-Handle-Installation-Screwdriver/dp/B000HBH3MA


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I never knew a name for that tool.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep exactly what the link shows. Here we call it an Elkay screwdriver. It will make life so much easier when installing sinks with clips. I suggest keeping it somewhere else than your normal toolbag. It is long and thin so it could bend laying at the bottom of your toolbag.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

The Dane said:


> Yep exactly what the link shows. Here we call it an Elkay screwdriver. It will make life so much easier when installing sinks with clips. I suggest keeping it somewhere else than your normal toolbag. It is long and thin so it could bend laying at the bottom of your toolbag.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


Yep I keep mine on the truck with my set out tools only,it will bend if not careful


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My boss gave that tool years ago to install SS kitchen sinks. He called it an Elkay tool I think. Or maybe it was a hooty wrench. I've heard it called both. It is THE perfect tool for installing those clips for a SS kitchen sink. I still have the one he gave me back in the mid 1990's.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep, only way to mess with those clips. Supply house didn't have one today so they're shipping one. Should be there by 10 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I believe he was referring to a hudi rim tool, which is just a 1/4" socket.
A hudi rim is used to mount a rimless cast iron sink. Haven't set one in quite a while. They have holding clips that support the sink while you screw it down. Sometimes the clips give and the sink lands in your face. Had a 12" deep CI laundry sink do so to me many years ago. Picture a guy under a cabinet with his legs failing back and forth, cursing to high heaven. Man, I hate tuition. However, I learned my lesson. It never happened again.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I believe he was referring to a hudi rim tool, which is just a 1/4" socket.
> A hudi rim is used to mount a rimless cast iron sink. Haven't set one in quite a while. They have holding clips that support the sink while you screw it down. Sometimes the clips give and the sink lands in your face. Had a 12" deep CI laundry sink do so to me many years ago. Picture a guy under a cabinet with his legs failing back and forth, cursing to high heaven. Man, I hate tuition. However, I learned my lesson. It never happened again.


Could be. He has senile moments at times, lol! 

I've never installed that kinda sink, but the first one I ever removed was a deep double kitchen at my hack boss's mom's house, so it was a hide a key and let myself in situation. Laying on my back, both arms in the back of the cabinet, sink on my chest, pain and if I remember right it knocked the wind out of me. No one around to help... took about 15 minutes to wiggle my way out with the sink on my chest. Learned that lesson well! I always keep 2x4's and small pieces of plywood on my truck.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

I have one some where. It has a hook on the end to grab the screw to hold it while you slide it into the rail. I'll try to look for it and post a picture of it if I remember.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> I believe he was referring to a hudi rim tool, which is just a 1/4" socket.
> A hudi rim is used to mount a rimless cast iron sink. Haven't set one in quite a while. They have holding clips that support the sink while you screw it down. Sometimes the clips give and the sink lands in your face. Had a 12" deep CI laundry sink do so to me many years ago. Picture a guy under a cabinet with his legs failing back and forth, cursing to high heaven. Man, I hate tuition. However, I learned my lesson. It never happened again.


:yes::laughing::laughing::yes:

Been close. Usually only on KS without a self seating rim. Those blasted cast sinks were frigging heavy. Good riddins.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Add to this thread*

*When Elkay sinks are used you are forced to use their clip. But suppose that the guy who made the top didn't give a $hit about the plumber. As to the placement of double stripping around the sink area. When the cutout was made some times you had an 1-1/2" thick counter to clamp to. Elkay are good for 3/4" tops only. What fun to make all those little cuts for the clips. We've all been there done that ... Easy tip --- take a 8-32 x 2-1/2 bolt, put the head in the Elkay track, push the Elkay clip on the bolt then instead of the hooty wrench, use a socket and an extension along the front and sides of the sink and spin a nut up the bolt. It always worked good for me when the situation arose. File this in the brain dept ... *


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

They do have extra long clip bolts that work for the double strip


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *When Elkay sinks are used you are forced to use their clip. But suppose that the guy who made the top didn't give a $hit about the plumber. As to the placement of double stripping around the sink area. When the cutout was made some times you had an 1-1/2" thick counter to clamp to. Elkay are good for 3/4" tops only. What fun to make all those little cuts for the clips. We've all been there done that ... Easy tip --- take a 8-32 x 2-1/2 bolt, put the head in the Elkay track, push the Elkay clip on the bolt then instead of the hooty wrench, use a socket and an extension along the front and sides of the sink and spin a nut up the bolt. It always worked good for me when the situation arose. File this in the brain dept ... *


I've done that a few times. However, if the extended Elkay bolts are long enough, I go with them because they make a quicker install with their driver. 

Counter top guys are either stupid or just don't care. They not only screw up the sink cut out, but they love to drill down through both the stone and plywood with a 1-3/8" bit. That's when I hand the carpenter a short piece of shelf poll and tell him to stick it on his hole saw pilot bit and drill out the plywood to 2-1/2" or 3" depending on what type of mount is involved be it faucet, air gap, soap dispenser, air switch filtered water tap or insta hot. That is a thankless job where if you don't wear a mask and glasses you will be dealing with saw dust in your eyeballs and nose for hours, which is why I refuse to do it. It's also usually a tight fit in the back of the cabinet trying to fish the hole saw between the sink bowl and the back of the cabinet.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

Here's the one I used to use.

Made by Chicago Specialty Mfg Co
No. 3015 Rimster
Patent No.3178971

It has a 5/16 socket.

But if you need something for a flat tip screw driver just use one of those magnetic bit holders with the slide tube to hold the screw


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

That 5/16 where sold to install the old Koehler tile in sink with metal frame


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A cordless impact drill with a long bit would be easier on an old guy's wrist.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

I just like a long flat head screw driver and a flashlight, it's some good me time underneath the cabinet for five or 10 minutes.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Our local specialty repair supply house had it, 24 bucks. Never even heard of it until this thread was started.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was introduced to them about five or so years ago. Changed my feelings about installing kitchen sinks.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes Mr David that is the style I used for the 1/4" hex ends with the spring loaded grabber that kept the screw from falling out while you tried ti insert it in the clip. that pulled the SS Sink tight to the cabinet. Oorgind thanks for the link to the Elkay tool


----------

